# I have chosen a donor! and treatment transfer is in Jan 09!!



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have just started donor treatment abroad, and I was given a choice of 2 ED.
1st, was 27, 5ft 4in, 50kg, green eyes ( same as me) med blonde hair, and had a child in 2001, and O pos blood group
2nd was 22, 5ft 6in 60kg, blue eyes, light blonde hair, had a child last year, and AB blood group.

I chose the 2nd donor because she was younger, and had a child very recently, but her blood group isnt the same as mine, does anyone know if this is a problem? I assume it isnt as the clinic wouldnt offer her otherwise?

I have to continue to take the pill until 29th December, then I have to get some one to help me do a down regulation injection, then start rubbing gel on my abdomen, then insert gel into vag, the travel to clinic for transfer around 21st Jan.

Anyone had similar experience?

Karenx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Lily

Good luck with your upcoming de abroad. Blood groups shouldn't be a problem it's just your personal choice, my mum is blond with brown eyes, my dad dark hair/skin with blue eyes, my 2 sisters are short and blond, me tall and dark   everyone is different, so wish you the best of luck with your 2nd donor choice  

Whereabouts are you having your treatment? I haven't heard about rubbing gel on your stomach before so am intrigued  

Larkles
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

that is good news, which clinic are you at abroad, as I had no say in my donor!  I don't think blood groups don't matter unless you choose not to tell your child and your or your partners blood is different from the donors.
I got 16 eggs from my donor!

Best of luck
L x


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi
its no concern unless you AND your partner have a rare bloodgroup. I m O Positive, My partner B +, dont know about my dd but in my family we have A+, B+ and many O +, only one of my sis is A negative. You see, in the same family different bloodgroups and my parents adored each other!


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi All

Thanks for the replies 

Larkles-& L -Danni- Im having treatment in Russia, AVA Peter. Not sure what the rubbing gel on tummy is all about- I assume its some sort of hormone absorbed via skin- must check out what the name is!!
Im a bit excited but worried that it wont work....we all know theres a chance...but its all so nerve wracking isnt it?
Lx what happened to all the eggs from your donor?

I have read all your bios at the bottom of the messages- it looks like we've all had a bumpy ride TTC -Larkles- you have had such a terrible time,losing DP hug to everyone 
all we can do is hope & try 
Karenx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Karen

Thanks for your message, yes it's been a very bumpy ride but I'll never give up on our dream  

The next treatment we're doing is in Czech republic, it was a toss between Czech or Greece-really wanted to go to Serum but funds are depleted and decided we can have 5 goes opposed to 1-IVF madness xxx

Hope you all have a lovely xmas and look forward to hearing your news next week-we're off for our romantic week in Lapland-log cabin, open fire and lots of none   

Larkles
xx


----------



## Lynn E (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there Lily 

I have just read your thread and recently went through the process using DE, me and DH wanted to a donor similar blood type match, just to make it easier on my body accepting someone else's eggs. However I don't think it makes any difference, it's more about the quality of the eggs rather than the quantity, the younger the donor the better. I never heard about the vaginal gel treatment, it must contain progesterone, I would find out what it is to put your mind at ease, so important to understand the treatment to put just your mind at ease. 


Good luck with treatment.

Lynn e


----------

